
Chrome sends location and WiFi name to Google for web geolocation calls - msoad
https://twitter.com/ElliottZ/status/1241813241363226629
======
JensRex
Google is an advertising business. Their software is ad-ware. I'm baffled that
people are still surprised when Google acts maliciously.

